# How to self shave a longhaired matted Persian ?



## SalemCleoandClonkers (Jan 24, 2009)

Hello there,

We have two longhaired Persians who came to us severely matted. We knew we needed to try to shave them and felt taking them to the vets was an expensive and rather frightening experience for them. They are both extremely sensitive cats and the sound of the shaver just about sent the female into a fit - she even wet herself, which was awful to watch. They were terrified when we tried.

So really what I am asking is how can we shave them with minimal stress ? Can we use a sedative ? 

We are using a feliway diffuser right now, and have been using lavender in a oil burner to try to ease their anxiety. 

We need to shave them as they are terribly matted and a lion cut would ease their skin disorders. The female is in distress as she keeps frantically grooming herself, looking like she has an irritation. 

Can anyone help us at all ? Or could you advise us of a good vet who doesnt charge the earth, and is sensitive to scared cats ? Or could you advise us on some good sedatives ? Or how to restrain them without terrifying them ?

Any help would be fantastic.

Many thanks

Victoria & Paul


----------



## ella (Jan 1, 2009)

HIya

That must be tough for them too... I must admit I'd be thinking of a vet if it's too bad.

How tolerant are they to brushing/stroking as a starter? (Even if you don't actually brush, will they tolerate a brush near them/ rubbed on them upside-down?) 

e


----------



## hari1 (Aug 10, 2008)

I have two rescue persians one came to me so severely matted she couldnt move properly. You will need to take them to the vets as they can be heavily sedated and then shaved. When my little girl was shaved she also had some torn skin where the hair was so severely matted in the folds under her legs and she needed antibiotics. She was also covered in lice fleas etc which were nesting in the huge matts. You will also then get treatment for that as well.Can I also advice worming one of my girls has severe intestional damage from never having been wormed.Also I recommend Zylene tablets they have helped my persian they are to help reduce stress and anxiety non addictive and you split them open and sprinkle on to food they are very palatable. Final tip I discovered Royal Canin Persian its specially designed for persians both my girls have done really well on it.Slowly have gained weight and are making slow and steady progress.Good luck.


----------

